# 67 Violet Stingray



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 13, 2020)

Picked this up , just A little better than  rider but I love the Violets , also grabbed a real crusty 65 and threw some crusty parts on it for swap meet rider


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 13, 2020)

Sweet bikes Ron , nice score buddy !!!!!!


----------



## JLF (Oct 11, 2020)

That ‘Crusty 65’ looks so cool!


----------



## nick tures (Oct 12, 2020)

good find !!


----------

